# How to mod a SS 6x6?



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I want to buy a 6x6 as its the only WCA cubic puzzle I've yet to own. However, I hear that the SS 6x6 can only be viable with the florian mod, konsta mod and the Dayan spring swap mod. The Moyu Aoshi is incredibly expensive so I'm getting the SS 6x6 to save some cash while also retaining hope of a better 6x6 in the future. I have a few questions:

1 - what is a konsta mod and what tools will I need?

2 - I hear the florian mod will need something called a "drivel" or something. I found this out on a video on YouTube and I can't find it again so could someone tell me how to correctly spell that word and is there anything else I could use like sandpaper to accurately mod the corners and center pieces?

3 - Is there any other mod that will make a SS 6x6 better?

4 - Is all of this modding work really worth it? Will a completely modded shengshou be equal or better than an Aoshi (asking for everyone's opinion)

Thank you guys! I'm willing to take the time to mod this thing if the cube really can turn out nice!


Coolio


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 24, 2016)

1- Not needed at all, it's only really needed for the SS 4x4 and is a waste of time on the 6x6

2- You're thinking of a dremel or rotary tool. This mod is also not needed at all.

3-Swap the springs, that's all. I have fangshi guangying springs in mine, but dayan springs are usually the most recommended

4- You only really need to swap the springs, I suggest using some scotch or painters tape to keep the faces together then swap the springs one face at a time. This puts it near an Aoshi after being broken in.

PS You can also round off the long part of the corners to reduce some catching, but otherwise just swap the springs and break it in. Mine is great.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 24, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> 1- Not needed at all, it's only really needed for the SS 4x4 and is a waste of time on the 6x6
> 
> 2- You're thinking of a dremel or rotary tool. This mod is also not needed at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick feedback! Addressing your answer to #4:

I've swapped springs on a SS 7x7 so while swapping springs will the 6x6 definitely fall apart? Or is the tape recommendation only because the cube CAN fall apart like the 7x7?

I'll consider using sandpaper on the corners, but It probably won't affect me too much.

Btw, I see that you don't mention that the spring swap will reduce the popping issue. Is that something I have to live with if I get the SS 6x6? I mean, since I won't be turning the cube too fast anyway (my average for 5x5 is 2:50 and for 7x7 it's 10:30, so I think I can solve the 6x6 in sub-8:00) it might not be an issue. Thoughts?


Coolio


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 24, 2016)

Swapping the springs will resolve most of the popping and if you are turning slower, you're probably turning more accurately so that'll help as we. As for the tape, I recommend it because the 6x6 will most likely fall apart if you dont do it and it is a real pain in the arse to reassemble.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 24, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Swapping the springs will resolve most of the popping and if you are turning slower, you're probably turning more accurately so that'll help as we. As for the tape, I recommend it because the 6x6 will most likely fall apart if you dont do it and it is a real pain in the arse to reassemble.



Oh god, I just remembered how annoying it is to tension the 4x4 .... Even numbered cubes are so uuuugh xD


Coolio


----------



## RhysC (Jan 24, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Oh god, I just remembered how annoying it is to tension the 4x4 .... Even numbered cubes are so uuuugh xD
> 
> 
> Coolio



Keep it in the box. That way the cube won't fall apart and you can change the springs. Also, be really careful with the screws that come with the cube - they strip very, very easily.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 24, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Keep it in the box. That way the cube won't fall apart and you can change the springs. Also, be really careful with the screws that come with the cube - they strip very, very easily.



Yes I am aware of SS's soft screws. One of the screws on my 7x7 is stripped and I just managed to turn it to the right tensions. Super lucky. Thanks for the advice! 

Will Dayan screws fit in there? I'm not knowledgable with screws 


Coolio


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 25, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Yes I am aware of SS's soft screws. One of the screws on my 7x7 is stripped and I just managed to turn it to the right tensions. Super lucky. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Will Dayan screws fit in there? I'm not knowledgable with screws
> 
> ...



Aolong V2 screws fit I'm pretty sure


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 25, 2016)

Wait... So a florian mod won't help? If it does though, are there any videos or tutorials on it? I messed up on trying to mod the SS 3x3, and I'd like to be more careful this time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 25, 2016)

Seanliu said:


> Wait... So a florian mod won't help? If it does though, are there any videos or tutorials on it? I messed up on trying to mod the SS 3x3, and I'd like to be more careful this time.



It does help, though it's not as necessary as the spring swap. My SS is Florian modded (albeit not very well) and it reduces locking on the outer layer


----------

